# Lewmar wavegrip Self Tailing winches



## lj2sailing (Mar 29, 2009)

I am replaceing my non self tailing winches with used self tailers. The older Lewmar self tailers have fixed jaws versa the newer Lewmar with the wave spring jaws. Do the older fixed jaws have a problem in holding the sheets. Is it an issue? Thanks


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

considering the sale on Lewmar winches that Defender has going right now, why not pick up new ones? just a thought.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I have never had an issue with the Lewmar holding them (fixed jaw variety).


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

brak said:


> considering the sale on Lewmar winches that Defender has going right now, why not pick up new ones? just a thought.


I don't know what size winch you need, or what Defender is selling their's for but Catalina Direct has a GREAT price on Lewmar St winches, $624.66 for 30ST (2 speed). Other than spending money there, I have no connection.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Those winches you are looking at must be real old as Lewmar has been with the newer design for at least 15 years. Unless you are getting a real deal (are they free?) I would steer clear of them. Yes, they will not hold smaller diameter sheets or halyards. You will wind up buying ridiculously larger diameter cordage than you need which might have been fine back in the dinosaur days of stretchy double braded Dacron, but you can do much better. Pass on them. For some strange reason, Lewmar never made a retrofit kit to replace the self tailors. Seriously, How much are you willing to spend? Because I could easily sell you a dozen of them as my friends would love to have someone subsidize the purchase of some new ones.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

GeorgeB said:


> Because I could easily sell you a dozen of them as my friends would love to have someone subsidize the purchase of some new ones.


Do you have any 55-ST's for cheap? I'd like a back-up winch or two for my primaries...


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

mccary said:


> I don't know what size winch you need, or what Defender is selling their's for but Catalina Direct has a GREAT price on Lewmar St winches, $624.66 for 30ST (2 speed). Other than spending money there, I have no connection.


Defender had 40ST for the same price for a few days this past weekend. They are now back to $800.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

My friend has 48’s. How much are you willing to spend? He would be replacing them with ones running $1,200 a piece, so you’re asking price is going to have to be high enough to make it worthwhile for him as he also wants a Gori prop.


----------



## Shortman (Feb 12, 2006)

*Older Lewmars work fine*

Boat is an 85 Pearson 34. I have self tailing #30 on main & #43's on genoa. Sized right for sheets, work fine. They are worn inside so per others I would not spend $$$$ for them. On the other hand, if you are passing them up, they match the above sizes and are not $$$$, I might be interested for parts.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

GeorgeB said:


> My friend has 48's. How much are you willing to spend? He would be replacing them with ones running $1,200 a piece, so you're asking price is going to have to be high enough to make it worthwhile for him as he also wants a Gori prop.


Naah; I'm looking for exact replacement 55-ST's so IF I need a replacement it will be the same hole pattern, diameter and the old unit will become spares.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

GeorgeB said:


> Yes, they will not hold smaller diameter sheets or halyards. You will wind up buying ridiculously larger diameter cordage than you need which might have been fine back in the dinosaur days of stretchy double braded Dacron, but you can do much better. Pass on them. For some strange reason, Lewmar never made a retrofit kit to replace the self tailors.


Hmm... That's not my experience with them; my 55's will hold 3/8" dyneema cored line just fine, and the drums/jaws are huge. The biggest problem with these units is that the jaws are anodized aluminum; and on the wave grip the anodizing tends to wear off and then the aluminum corrodes. In addition on the inside of the grip rings where (they attach to the drum) the stainless bolts and drum tends to react galvanically with the aluminum grip rings. So you get corrosion in there and eventually the ring will fail if the corrosion is not prevented.

A stiff rotating drum on one of these units is usually a sign of sticking of the stripper support ring which is sandwiched between the jaws and must be properly lubricated and free of corrosion. the plastic components that keep the ring sliding above the aluminum are delicate so be careful when disassembling a dry/frozen unit (soak it in mineral spirits overnight if it won't easily come apart).


----------

